# Engine swap



## emb170mech (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a 97 pickup with a bad 2.4 engine and I have a chance to pickup a 1990 pickup with a rotten frame for cheap 2.4l. Will I be able to swap the engine from the 90 into the 97 without any major issues? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If it is the KA24E, you can swap it out. Just use your newer injection setup.

If it is the Z24i, you cannot. That is a different head design.


----------



## emb170mech (Dec 29, 2018)

jp2code said:


> If it is the KA24E, you can swap it out. Just use your newer injection setup.
> 
> If it is the Z24i, you cannot. That is a different head design.


Thanks for the reply, the older truck does have the KA24E in it. I went ahead and picked it up today.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

If there were any problems swap all the accessories ( vacuum hoses electrical & electronic fittings) throttle body injectors so the only thing different is the new long block. Did it go well?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

emb170mech said:


> I have a 97 pickup with a bad 2.4 engine and I have a chance to pickup a 1990 pickup with a rotten frame for cheap 2.4l. Will I be able to swap the engine from the 90 into the 97 without any major issues? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The exhaust manifolds are different and I believe so are the intakes.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

96-97 are different than the earlier KA24E. The intake ports were different on the head, front cover was different, distributor was different (internal vs. external ignition coil). I don't think you can swap the intake and it's injection setup over to the new engine.


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

Thats the difference between the KA single cam and the KA dual cam ain't it? KA is very rare where I am but I've been assembling one bit by bit and its all compatible so far. Worst scenario you swap the whole cylinder head over?


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

emb170mech said:


> Thanks for the reply, the older truck does have the KA24E in it. I went ahead and picked it up today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Anyway the cylinder head, stud pattern is the same and if you work through the dissimilarities its been done before . . . If you really want to make it happen....?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

nuttinwrongwitnissinbits said:


> Thats the difference between the KA single cam and the KA dual cam ain't it? KA is very rare where I am but I've been assembling one bit by bit and its all compatible so far. Worst scenario you swap the whole cylinder head over?


I'm speaking only of KA24E engines, which are single cam; the KA24DE is double cam. He could swap his head onto the "new" block, but we don't know if his head is any good since all that was said is his original engine is "bad." "Bad" could be just about anything!


----------



## emb170mech (Dec 29, 2018)

Well I kinda forgot about this post. I finally got a bit of motivation a few days ago and swapped everything to the older block. I will probably install in the truck in the next few days. 
I ended up replacing the timing chain, guides, tensioner and oil pump.
I did swap over the complete intake, front cover, distributor and power steering pump w/bracket.

The bad engine developed a lower end knock and that's why I pulled it.

I'll try and remember this post and update once I get it running again. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joek4wd (Jun 18, 2020)

emb170mech said:


> I have a 97 pickup with a bad 2.4 engine and I have a chance to pickup a 1990 pickup with a rotten frame for cheap 2.4l. Will I be able to swap the engine from the 90 into the 97 without any major issues? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't know. I put a 2.4 from a 97 into a 94. Only thing different was the intake and distributor.


----------

